# Help with a seat clamp



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

I have seen this type clamp before but cannot find any info or images of it. Someone was talking about them not too long ago. I'm guessing '50s? Would love to know what bikes and it's age. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2022)

Is that one for 1" tubing or the larger CroMo tubing? I've seen a couple of the prewar Superiors with those clamps, first models to have the removable seat post clamps. But I can't find you a picture of one. I believe @rennfaron has some in his files.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Is that one for 1" tubing or the larger CroMo tubing? I've seen a couple of the prewar Superiors with those clamps, first models to have the removable seat post clamps. But I can't find you a picture of one. I believe @rennfaron has some in his files.



1 inch


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1 inch



I’ve also seen that Clamp on some early postwar lightweights, and I think they were all the large frame models. The top tubes are all the way to the top of the head tube also. Been trying to find a picture of one but haven’t had any luck yet.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 15, 2022)

Late 40s (I never got the actual year on this one...I think it was a 1949 though...)
I swear I have seen it on something else too, but can't remember ATM.


----------



## Jim sciano (Aug 15, 2022)

I have one that came on a 1950ish superior.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2022)

I have one of those that came with a box of other bike junk.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 16, 2022)

I just picked one of these up Thursday and thought the same thing/question.
Has to be a lightweight thing.
Yeah, decals on the green bike make me think 49/50, first one I've seen the clamp on.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 16, 2022)

That green one is a 49/50.  Was originally in Massachusetts and bought by another member here. We PM'd for awhile about it because I also ended up with a green post-war Superior. Mine came from a collector in California. The bikes were mostly the same, but one of the differences was the seat clamp - the one from Massachusetts had a tapered clamp as shown here and the one from California had a standard New World style clamp. Neither one looked to have been a replacement and both matched up with marks on the frame tube. The neon green 1949 ladies' model Superior that sold recently on here also had a New World style clamp. There is a red color 1949 Superior that has been on eBay for awhile that also uses a New World clamp. There was a sky blue colored Superior that sold on eBay awhile back, and I think that one had a tapered clamp if I remember correctly.  1949 catalog image shows a standard clamp. I would guess the post-war Superior could come with either the tapered clamp or the New World style.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen a post-war Superior with its supposedly original Brooks B73 triple spring saddle on it? The image above shows a B73 but I've never seen one on a post-war Superior. I've seen several with old horsehair and fabrikoid mattress saddles, but never a B73 saddle.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 17, 2022)

I don't know if this is the exact same saddle, but I did have this one saved. Said to be 1949.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2022)

It looks like a different saddle with longer springs (beehive underneath?). The B73 is like a B66 but with a spring in the front instead of a fixed rivet. The Superior ad talks about a Brooks tourist saddle and shows a 73, but I cannot recall ever seeing one on a post-war Superior. That gold Superior is an unusual color!


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 17, 2022)

Posted on here in 2021. Looks like this would have been it. Enough is still there to see which saddle it was.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes - that's a B73 frame. So it seems at least some of the bikes came with the the triple spring. I have one of those saddles in a box somewhere around my place. I should see how it goes with the green Superior I have. I've got a light brown B66 on there for the time being. Thank you for finding that picture.

Edit: and the one you found has the tapered clamp as well.


----------



## DesmoDog (Oct 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have seen this type clamp before but cannot find any info or images of it. Someone was talking about them not too long ago. I'm guessing '50s? Would love to know what bikes and it's age. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1680504



My 1956 Racer has one of those on it.


----------

